# Amazon and UPS stop deliveries in several states amid frigid temperatures



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

https://www.businessinsider.com/amazon-ups-stop-deliveries-amid-frigid-temperatures-2019-1


Amazon has closed delivery stations in Michigan, the Chicago area, Indianapolis area, Milwaukee area, and Minneapolis area. 
UPS has stopped deliveries and pickups in 19 zip codes in Michigan and Iowa, the company said.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

UPS also stopped deliveries in WI, tootoday because of brutal cold.


----------



## rideshareMN (Jan 25, 2017)

OP == thanks for posting this link!


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

sheeeeesh......How cold is it?


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> sheeeeesh......How cold is it?


It's So cold I saw a dog frozen to a fire hydrant


----------



## rideshareMN (Jan 25, 2017)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> sheeeeesh......How cold is it?


I just took a picture of my car's outside temp gauge...it read -21 (wind chills are expected to be -60); we've had 7 deaths so far, including a guy whose friends dropped him off at home &#8230; turns out, he forgot his keys and was waiting for someone to come home and let him in &#8230; he froze to death


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

I heard about that man in MN, very sad. 

We are not as cold as MSP, but we’re cold enough. This morning it was -47 with wind chills. A few hours later, it was still -46. 

Yesterday, a man froze to death in his garage.


----------



## rideshareMN (Jan 25, 2017)

I did a couple blocks Tuesday when the wind chill was -42 (temp was -13)...and all of a sudden, there were zero blocks offered starting about 3 pm Tuesday; I figured it was related to the cold, but there was no news anywhere, so I really appreciate the OP's link to confirm this...it would be awesome if Amazon would simply send out a banner header on their app to delivery people that they are not sending out work offers for a couple days because of the cold; then we could strategize how to fill in the income gap if need be


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

How are you all keeping your homes warm? Mostly wood, electricity, or n-gas?


----------



## rideshareMN (Jan 25, 2017)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> How are you all keeping your homes warm? Mostly wood, electricity, or n-gas?


sex inside a bearskin rug by a raging fireplace! 
seriously, I think most of the heat around these parts is fueled by nat gas, at least my house is


----------



## johnx (Jul 29, 2017)

rideshareMN said:


> I just took a picture of my car's outside temp gauge...it read -21 (wind chills are expected to be -60); we've had 7 deaths so far, including a guy whose friends dropped him off at home &#8230; turns out, he forgot his keys and was waiting for someone to come home and let him in &#8230; he froze to death


Dam bust the door down. Whats replacing a door frame compared to freezing to death


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

johnx said:


> Dam bust the door down. Whats replacing a door frame compared to freezing to death


In the extreme brutal cold like this you don't have much time. News said he was trying to get in. He was dropped off at 2:30 am. Just a tragic story, and he was only 22,

https://www.kimt.com/content/news/R...kely-suffered-from-hypothermia-504971361.html

My local news reported tonight two more deaths in my area from the severe cold. One man was frozen in his backyard and a woman died in her home because of a thermostat malfunction.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

It’s going to be in the 70s here in Florida all week.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> It's going to be in the 70s here in Florida all week.


Lucky you! We were at 40 degrees today and people were outside without coats. That's very warm considering we were at -40 days ago.


----------

